# General > Birdwatching >  Heron

## Seabird

I was in fact taking pics of Seals at the Bay of Sannick when this cheeky blighter stole a a shot.
Not ideal conditions for fast exposures due to heavey cloud and drizzle.



Sannick Bay during September is a great place for the seal acton shot.
So if any one is up for the challenge. Go for it ! 
I've a few on the CMMM web page.

http://www.caithness-mmm.org/e107_pl...ic.php?1112.90

Colin

----------

